# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  NW 122nd & MacArthur

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Joe Kimball

There are creek-forks, going back pre-statehood according to my maps, and straight-up sizable ponds where now exist dense neighborhoods! No wonder the ram-jack businesses do so well. Seemingly established farms, too, all by the wayside.

----------

